# [Wet Thumb Forum]-scarlet temple



## jdwyz (Jun 14, 2003)

i purchased some of this plant from my local shop.they called it scarlet temple.ive read that scarlet hygro is terestrial plant.do you think this is the same plant?


----------



## jdwyz (Jun 14, 2003)

i purchased some of this plant from my local shop.they called it scarlet temple.ive read that scarlet hygro is terestrial plant.do you think this is the same plant?


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Perhaps it is Red Temple? Robert has it listed in his online store so you can have a picture to compare it to. I am pretty sure it is a true aquatic. I have no experience with it though.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If its Alternanthera reineckii, then yes, its aquatic and easy to grow with moderate to bright light. Alternanthera sessilis is much harder to grow and not considered true aquatic to many people

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## jdwyz (Jun 14, 2003)

heres some pics. what plant exactly is this?it has been planted for about 3 weeks and it is not growing the least bit,while all the other plants are flourishing.

















[This message was edited by jdwyz on Sun July 27 2003 at 02:29 PM.]


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

That looks like the real deal -- Alternanthera
reineckii 'roseafolia.' It is a true aquatic.

Alternanthera sessilis would have a beet red
stem and more oval leaves.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I hate to bump this really really old post but I was googling and this is the first thing that came up. is scarlet temple also know as just temple plant and is it a real aquatic plant... I've had it for a few days now it's doing good but some of the leafs have falled off, and some of the stems are going brown... I bought 3 bunches for 10.00 should I chunch it or could the frog people use it?


----------

